# Reputable breeder in or around Rochester NY



## NinjaZx6r (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello, 

We are looking to get a black and red west german show line GSD. Can you please suggest a reputable breeder around Rochester NY upstate NY? We are willing to drive upto 6 hours to see and pickup a puppy! 
Thank you everyone in advance!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know any WGSL near Rochester but Beth Dillenbeck is in Clarks Summit PA at Hollow Hills. 

Hopefully Dawn sees this and responds. She would know.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I was going to say I know a good working line breeder 4 hours away, but if you want a show line I have no idea. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## NinjaZx6r (Mar 5, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I don't know any WGSL near Rochester but Beth Dillenbeck is in Clarks Summit PA at Hollow Hills.
> 
> Hopefully Dawn sees this and responds. She would know.


Thank you. I will look into Hollow Hills. I just saw bergenhaus long coat breeder in Halifax, PA. Looks like a reputable breeder based on all the info on their website.


----------



## NinjaZx6r (Mar 5, 2020)

Kathrynil said:


> I was going to say I know a good working line breeder 4 hours away, but if you want a show line I have no idea. Sorry I can't help.


Ah ok, I love how WL looks but I dont think we are active enough for a WL dog lol.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Actually working line litters can have some lower drive pups. A good breeder will pick a pup for you based on what you plan to do with your dog.


----------



## NinjaZx6r (Mar 5, 2020)

gsdsteve said:


> Actually working line litters can have some lower drive pups. A good breeder will pick a pup for you based on what you plan to do with your dog.


I agree with you, we found a lower drive sable pup from a WL litter in Buffalo, NY. He was 4 months young and since he was already fully vaccinated, potty and crate trained breeder asked for $3500 instead of their regular price of $2000 if we get a pup at 8 weeks. $3500 is little too expensive for me!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

If you are considering WL, look into Deb Zappia. She is a in Marion, she can match you to a puppy that will meet your needs. I would get a female from her if my wife would agree to a second dog. 



https://www.proformancek9pets.com/aboutus


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

eddie1976E said:


> If you are considering WL, look into Deb Zappia. She is a in Marion, she can match you to a puppy that will meet your needs. I would get a female from her if my wife would agree to a second dog.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.proformancek9pets.com/aboutus


They don't want high drive dogs that need a lot of excercise. It's why I didn't recommend them. Jody is the one who does the breeding.


----------



## NinjaZx6r (Mar 5, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> They don't want high drive dogs that need a lot of excercise. It's why I didn't recommend them. Jody is the one who does the breeding.


I already spoke to Jody and asked for a low drive WL puppy availability. She don't have any right now. I have a friend who is friends with Jody/ Deb and she spoke very high about them. I will contact them again for training when I find a pup!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

NinjaZx6r said:


> I already spoke to Jody and asked for a low drive WL puppy availability. She don't have any right now. I have a friend who is friends with Jody/ Deb and she spoke very high about them. I will contact them again for training when I find a pup!


You wont find anyone better. ? I have one of JPs dogs laying at my feet and trained with Deb. They are the best at what they do!


----------



## NinjaZx6r (Mar 5, 2020)

I was able to find a reputable breeder in Halifax,PA. He has litter of 5 males and 6 females. I got last male pick. Will the size of litter impact dogs adult size?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking to hear updates on dogs purchased from Von Den...


Hi, I have seen a older post a year ago about Von Den Brookfield's german shepherds from New Braintree Massachusetts... could you please update me on your experience with Von Den Brookfield's and also your pup you picked up from them? I am thinking of purchasing a GSD pup from them and would...




www.germanshepherds.com





This is an older thread but good reviews on the breeder. Looks like they test or the dogs are already tested for DM. Looks like WGSL also did a distance check between Rochester NY and New Braintree MA a 5.5 hr trip.

Don’t know them personally but maybe an option for you to look into.






Home


Home



vondenbrookfields.com


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Sandrin German Shepherds (on Facebook) has a litter on the ground right now. Very nice breeding. The sire is American Showlines, dam is West German Showlines. My 12 month old is out of the same sire and he is producing some very nice pups. My two male pups are out of his litter mate and looking very nice right now. Becky has a couple females available.

Sire:





Keylis Spotlite Just Do It


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Keylis Spotlite Just Do It




www.pedigreedatabase.com





You will see he is a very moderate show line. The Spotlite kennel has been around, or rather the owner has been in dogs, since 1967. Jordan is on OFA's website, as well as siblings.

Dam:






Molly vom Nobleheim


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Molly vom Nobleheim




www.pedigreedatabase.com





Molly has PENN hip testing done. She has been in training for herding. Started with Ulf, but then he fired them for having to cancel due to illness too many times. LOL That's Ulf for you. Still doing lessons, was on a maternity break. 

Both dogs are social and good around other dogs, and people. 

We are all members of the German Shepherd Dog Club of Rochester, NY, Inc. Sign a breeders code of ethics as well. I am the current corresponding secretary for the club as well. Our club is very active, encourage GSD owners to come out and meet up with us, get involved in any aspect of the club you like. We host a social night, monthly dog walk, conformation shows, obedience/rally trails, and anything else that comes along. We have a website and facebook page, we are shut down for a couple months while the virus is rampant though.

As we do invite people that already have their own dog, we do to see some dogs with health issues and temperament issues from breeders in the area, as well as some great dogs from random breedings, because they do happen. If you happen to find a breeder of interest, I am always available to discuss that breeder. Not everyone knows how to look up heath testing or titles or all the questions to ask a breeder.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

NinjaZx6r said:


> I was able to find a reputable breeder in Halifax,PA. He has litter of 5 males and 6 females. I got last male pick. Will the size of litter impact dogs adult size?


Look at sire and dam's sizes. Are they within the breed standard? That is what the adult size will be. Early spay/neuter can make them get taller than they would have if left in tact. Take away the growth regulating hormones, and they are finer boned and taller.


----------

